# מושא ישיר אחרי שם פעולה



## LXNDR

גם קודם פה ושם הייתי נתקל בשימוש זה בלי להיות בטוח עד כמה הוא מושרש ומקובל במשלב הרלוונטי של השפה, עד שפגשתי אותו במשפט דוגמה במילון ספיר



> *אפיפת הערפל את העיר גרמה ראוּת לקוּיה*


מילון ספיר

זה נשמע בסדר? או שמא יותר טבעי היה נשמע המשפט

* אפיפה של העיר / אפיפת העיר בערפל גרמה (ל)ראוּת לקוּיה*​


----------



## slus

כל המשפט הזה אולי נכון דקדוקית, אבל נשמע איום ונורא.
גם השימוש בסביל במקום בפעיל לא מתאים לעברית וגם ה"גרמה" לא טבעי לעברית.
את אותו משפט אפשר להגיד בעברית טבעית:
עקב הערפל שאפף את העיר, הראות הייתה לקויה.


----------



## LXNDR

?ובכל זאת צירופים כגון: *קבלה את המכתב, סיום את הלימודים* הם פסולים או לא​


----------



## slus

קיבלה את המכתב
סיים את הלימודים
אבל
קבלת המכתב
סיום הלימודים


----------



## bazq

LXNDR said:


> ?ובכל זאת צירופים כגון: *קבלה את המכתב, סיום את הלימודים* הם פסולים או לא​



קבלת המכתב  
סיום הלימודים 
אפיפת (ה)ערפל את העיר גרמה (/הביאה) לראות לקויה


----------



## LXNDR

bazq said:


> קבלת המכתב
> סיום הלימודים
> אפיפת (ה)ערפל את העיר גרמה (/הביאה) לראות לקויה



?אז מה ההבדל העקרוני בין *אפיפת הערפל את העיר* לבין *קבלה את המכתב*?  הסמיכות זה מה שעושה אותו קביל מבחינתך
?מהם הביטויים האחרים שמורכבים מ-_שם פעולה + מושא ישיר_ שיכולת להשתמש בהם​


----------



## amikama

LXNDR said:


> הסמיכות זה מה שעושה אותו קביל מבחינתך?


כנראה שכן. קבלת האיש את המכתב, סיום התלמיד את הלימודים, וכו'. 
לא פסול לדעתי, אבל עדיף להימנע מניסוחים כאלה.


----------



## LXNDR

נתקלתי בעוד משפט עם שם פעולה בתור נסמך ומושא ישיר


> 'נמצא קשר מובהק בין *הערכות מורה את יחסיה* עם הילדים בגיל הגן *להערכת המורה את הרגלי העבודה* של הילדים בכיתה א



תודה לכולכם​


----------



## LXNDR

למען הסר ספק שאלתי גם באקדמיה והנה התשובה שקיבלתי



> אני מביאה לפניך תשובה שהשבתי בעבר על שאלה דומה
> 
> .אכן יש מי שאינו מרגיש בנוח בצירוף שם פעולה עם מילית המושא 'את', ואולם לאחר התייעצות אני יכולה לומר שאין סיבה של ממש לפסול שימוש כזה
> למעשה יש דמיון מסוים בין המקרה הנזכר ובין השימוש במילת יחס מוצרכת של הפועל בצירוף עם שם הפעולה המקביל, למשל: השתמש ב / שימוש ב; החליט על / החלטה על
> ומכאן גם: הֵבַנתי את / הֲבָנתי את
> 
> אינני רואה הבדל בין שם פעולה עם כינוי (חבור) ובין שם פעולה בלי כינוי
> 
> בברכה
> רונית גדיש​


----------



## JoMe

משפט כגון "לקיחת האיש את הספר" אינו עברית סבירה, גם אם הוא נכון באופן תאורטי.
קשה להסביר למה, "הערכת המורה את הרגלי העבודה" דווקא נשמע תקין.

"לוקחי את הספר" נשמע תקין, אבל אינו שייך לעברית מודרנית עדכנית.
באותה מידה גם "לקוח את הספר" (מקור מוחלט). היה בטח ארכאי כבר בתקופת המקרא, ארכאולוגי בימינו.


----------



## utopia

בוא נתחיל עם אפיפת הערפל את העיר: המשפט תקין, אבל הוא מאוד צורם, מפני שהמילה "אפיפה" היא לא בדיוק מילה שמשתמשים בה, לא בעברית ספרותית ובוודאי שלא בעברית מדוברת.

זה נשמע מאולץ לחלוטין.

באשר לשימוש של שם פעולה עם מילית מושא, יש כאן בעיה רצינית, אבל היא קשורה רק לדרך שבה מלמדים לשון בבתי הספר (ולכן גם קשורה לספרי הלימוד) והאקדמיה כנראה לא מעוניינת לשנות שום דבר בדרך החשיבה הבלשנית של המורים.

ההגדרה של שם פעולה "שם עצם" היא הבעיה העיקרית פה, מכיוון ששם פעולה מכיל בהכרח את התכונה הפועלית של הפעולה שבלקסימה.
שם הפעולה איננו רק שם עצם. הוא מכיל אלמנטים פועליים כמו השלמת הפעולה (בדרך כלל בסמיכות או בשייכות).

אין שום הצדקה לפסילת מילת היחס "את" אחרי שם פעולה, ולטעמי גם פסוקיות שמשלימות שמות פעולה הן פסוקיות מושא, כמו במשפט: האמירה שהאווירה עכורה אינה נכונה."

מה שבא, לטעמי, אחרי ש... הוא מושא.

בכל מקרה, זה תקין.


----------



## Albert Schlef

תודה שהעליתם את הנושא הזה. גם אני שמתי לב לצורת הניסוח הזו, בעיקר בטקסטים של אנשים "משכילים", ותהיתי על טבעה. חשבתי שזו אופנה מודרנית, משהו שאול משפה זרה. האם למישהו יש מושג אם השימוש בזה הוא מימים ימימה, או שזה משהו חדש?


----------



## LXNDR

אני לא יודע מה מקור התופעה אבל לי זה מזכיר אנגלית, ואנשים משכילים כלשונך ואקדמאים מתעסקים הרבה עם אנגלית כי זו השפה של המדע ושל ההשכלה המודרניים
 teaching children history שם הפעולה במבנה זה משמש כגרונד האנגלי וגרונד מסוגל להצמיד מושא ישיר לדוגמה​


----------



## Albert Schlef

LXNDR said:


> אני לא יודע מה מקור התופעה אבל לי זה מזכיר אנגלית​



בדיוק, גם לי זה מזכיר אנגלית. לכן אני שואל. די התאכזבתי לקרוא כאן שיש לגיטימיות כלשהי למבנה התחבירי הזה בעברית, כי זה שומט את ההצדקה לעשות משהו שפינטזתי עליו כבר שנים רבות: להתמלא בזעם קדוש ולכתוב מכתבי נאצה לכל אלה שמשתמשים במבנה התחבירי הזה ;-)


----------



## amikama

אני לא בטוח לחלוטין שמדובר בהשפעה אנגלית (לא בכל רעה חולה אפשר להאשים את האנגלית...).
יכול להיות שהמבנה הזה נוצר מתוך אנלוגיה למבנה דומה עם מושא עקיף: ישיבה *על *הכיסא, הליכה *ליד *החוף, קריאה *את *הספר...
ויכול להיות שהמבנה הזה נוצר מתוך אנלוגיה לצורות הפועל האחרות: קראתי *את *הספר, לקרוא *את *הספר, קריאה *את *הספר...
ויכולות להיות אפשרויות אחרות... בקיצור, נראה לי יותר סביר שהמבנה הזה נוצר מעצמו ולא בהשפעה זרה זו או אחרת.


----------



## LXNDR

המוזרות של המבנה הזה נעוצה בזה שבד"כ יחס תחבירי זה בין שמות עצם מבוטא בעברית באמצעות סמיכות או שייכות
לא אומרים *קריאה את הספר* אלא *קריאת הספר* או *קריאה של הספר*
והביטוי שציטטתי קודם *להערכת המורה את הרגלי העבודה של הילדים* בתחביר עברי תקני או נגיד מסורתי אמור לדעתי להיראות משהו כמו *להערכת הרגלי העבודה של הילדים על ידי המורה*​


----------



## Albert Schlef

כמה הגיגים:

את הביטוי "הריגת האיש" אפשר להבין בשתי דרכים שונות:
1. הרגו את האיש: "מי שביצע את הריגת האיש היה אביתר".
2. האיש הרג מישהו: "הריגת האיש את משה גרמה לזעזוע".

הביטוי נכתב בצורה זהה עבור שני המובנים. רק אם נכניס נטיית גוף + "את", כמו ב"הריגתו את האיש", נוכל לראות הבדל חיצוני.

יש לי ידע בסיסי בערבית. נדמה לי שבערבית "הריגת האיש" גם כן נכתבת אותו דבר בשני המובנים, אבל אולי צריך להיות הבדל בניקוד הסופי: "קתלֻ (א)לרגלַ" לעומת "קתלֻ (א)לרגלִ". מצד שני, הרי בשני המקרים מדובר בסמיכות ולכן היה אפשר לחשוב שבשני המקרים צריך לנקד "רגלִ". אצטרך לשאול זאת מתישהו בפורום ערבית. אני מעלה את זה כאן כי זה קשור גם לעברית: הרי גם בעברית שני המקרים נחשבים כסמיכות, נכון?


----------

